# New single out: "The Exchange"



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want something relaxing, this one's for you!









The Exchange, by Justin Sears


1 track album




justinsears.bandcamp.com


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very moody. I liked it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SUPER RELAXING! 

Congrats!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

sounds great


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## Axe Dragon (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice tones!

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice. What guitar and can I assume Axe Fx?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Late 80"s, U2 Joshua Tree... isolated track-ish. Nice.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

i would describe it as spacey, ambient and chill music. Very nice!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StratCat said:


> Very nice. What guitar and can I assume Axe Fx?


Axe-fx 3 factory preset "echoes from God" and my partscaster strat from @Pierrafeux with suhr ML's. One guitar track, one take and a touch of compression in Logic as I was playing pretty light.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Already in my relaxing playlist. Sound's great. Congrats


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool track!



Budda said:


> ... One guitar track, one take...


Improvised or composed?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well done Budda! Do you mind, was this AxeFx into daw? (Great sound)


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Super cool!

I can totally here an acoustic guitar coming out of that. 

Something like this:





Voice 039_sd.m4a







drive.google.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Cool track!
> 
> 
> Improvised or composed?


Thanks! This was improvised. Knew I wanted to float between minor and relative major once I got going, other than that 0% planned haha.



bzrkrage said:


> Well done Budda! Do you mind, was this AxeFx into daw? (Great sound)


Yep - axe fx 3 straight into Logic via usb, using a compressor preset in logic to bump the level a little bit.


----------

